# Milanesa empanizada



## american idol

Hi!!! pregunta curiosa: como se traduciría "Milanesa empanizada" ?? siempre batallo al momento de traducir comidas, por que algunas no tienen traducción, aunque creo que esta si... n_n Gracias!!


----------



## Kibramoa

En muchos lugares en EE. UU. a un plato muy similar le dicen country fried steak.


----------



## american idol

OOOOOOH! Gracias, pero, es asi como se dice? es decir completo, por ejemplo: " I love country fried steak!!" o solo dices "fried steak", perdón por tanta pregunta pero trato de que no adivinen lo que estoy tratando de decir hehehe...


----------



## aloofsocialite

Por estos pagos al "country fried steak" le decimos "chicken fried steak".


----------



## Kibramoa

Sí:
I love country fried steak.
I love chicken fried steak.

Y como dijo Alofsocialite, dependiendo del rumbo donde estés, el nombre cambia un poquito pero los dos se entienden en EE. UU.


----------



## Sersol

Hola:
Encontré esta explicación que puede servir:

"Popular throughout Latin America, _milanesas _are thin cut steaks that  have been breaded and fried.
They're easy to make and perfect for a  quick supper.  Start with thinly sliced top round, dip slices in egg, and  bread crumbs (pan rallado), and fry for a few minutes on each side.  You can make _milanesas _with chicken breasts too".

Saludos


----------



## aloofsocialite

Por curiosidad ¿en qué parte de Estados Unidos dicen "country fried steak"? Es la primera vez que la leo (pero claro que pillo exactamente lo que quiere decir).


----------



## danielfranco

Acá por Texas casi siempre es "country fried steak".


----------



## aloofsocialite

¡Bueno saberlo!


----------



## Kibramoa

Acá en Mississippi se usan los dos. Pero "country fried steak" es muy usual.


----------



## american idol

*Mil gracias a todos, siempre me ha encantado como entre todos nos ayudamos a aprender! (aunque algunos requerimos mas ayuda que otros) Me sirvieron de mucho sus respuestas, ahora si a comer bien rico!!!!*


----------



## scbarbara

in Spain they're called 'escalopes'  and I've seen on the menu in restaurants 'scallops of veal'
Saludos.


----------



## Cbes

scbarbara said:


> in Spain they're called 'escalopes'  and I've seen on the menu in restaurants 'scallops of veal'
> Saludos.


Oh, now I have a doubt, here we call milanesa to this country fried steak, but escalope o marinera o milanesa marinera is made with flour not bread, are the same in Spain? no matter what is the cover?


----------



## scbarbara

Escalopes  estan hechas conmo tú has dicho primero; filetes finos pasados por huevo y pan rallado.
Por lo menos aqui en España.
Un saludo.


----------



## EddieZumac

Breaded veal cutlets.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En nuestros platos, milanesas "empanizadas" sonaría redundante, ya que la propia definición de milanesa es que es carne empanada; cualquier clase de carne, o incluso de vegetales, rebozada en huevo batido y pan.


----------



## Moritzchen

It's a wienerschnitzel and Adolfo is right. It would be redundant.


----------



## chileno

En Chile las llamamos "escalopas"


----------



## outkast

Estás seguro que no son escalopes?


----------



## Pinutera

puede ser milanesa avenada? cuando la hacen con avena en vez de pan?


----------



## Neo1961

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En nuestros platos, milanesas  "empanizadas" sonaría redundante, ya que la propia definición de  milanesa es que es carne empanada; cualquier clase de carne, o incluso  de vegetales, rebozada en huevo batido y pan.



Así es. Por lo tanto, me parece que sería más asertado traducir milanesa como 'breaded fried steak'.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Me gusta la sugerencia de EddieZumac: _breaded veal cultets._Echen un vistazo a este enlace: _chicken fried steak_


----------



## k-in-sc

Milanesa: milanesa


----------



## aloofsocialite

I think that would be my preference too, leave it untranslated. I usually see it that way on menus at Latin American restaurants. It would, in fact, look weird if on the menu it said "country fried steak" since that's associated pretty closely with American Southern (US) cuisine. Give me a good milanesa any day.


----------



## chileno

outkast said:


> Estás seguro que no son escalopes?



Segurísimo.

Por otro lado, aquí en EE.UU. toda la gente latina le llama milanesa a la carne cortada muy delgadita. Lo cual me hace pensar que por eso lo llaman "milanesa empanizada", nosotros en Chile al corte ese no le tenemos un nombre especial, por lo que la pedimos en la carnicería "me da dos bistec como para escalopas?"  Y al decir "tendremos escalopas" se entiende que es un corte de carne delgado y empanizado.


----------



## Neo1961

aloofsocialite said:


> Echen un vistazo a este enlace: _chicken fried steak_



Muy interesante, a pesar de los errores gramaticales.



chileno said:


> ...aquí en EE.UU. toda la gente latina le llama milanesa a la carne cortada muy delgadita. Lo cual me hace pensar que por eso lo llaman "milanesa empanizada", nosotros en Chile al corte ese no le tenemos un nombre especial, por lo que la pedimos en la carnicería "¿me da dos bistecs como para escalopas?"  Y al decir "tendremos escalopas" se entiende que es un corte de carne delgado y empanizado.



Como ya lo manifestó Adolfo, 'milanesa empanizada' es una redundancia. Y efectivamente, escalopes y milanesas son prácticamente lo mismo:

milanesa:*
3.* f. Filete de carne empanado. 

escalope: 
*1.* m. Loncha delgada de carne empanada y frita.

Real Academia Española ©


----------



## erucres

En España se llama escalope sí, pero en el caso de que la carne sea pollo, yo de toda la vida lo he llamado pollo empanado. En un menú de restaurante se suele utilizar el término escalope cuando la carne es ternera.

También hay una variante popular del filete ruso que se empana como un escalope.


----------



## jilar

Por estos pagos, noroeste de España, es más usual decir milanesa que escalope.

Si la carne es de vaca, milanesa de ternera; si fuera de cerdo, milanesa de cerdo (aunque es raro que así lo anuncien en restaurantes en este caso, con carne de cerdo quiero decir)

Si es de pollo,  estoy más acostumbrado a decir "pollo empanado" que "milanesa de pollo" (esto último creo que nunca lo he oído)

Creo que, según las zonas, se usan una u otra palabra, milanesa y escalope, quiero decir. Son cosas muy parecidas y de ahí el lío, supongo.

Con sólo ver "milanesa" yo ya entiendo que es algún plato el cual se ha empanado = rebozado en pan rallado.

No había visto eso de "empanizar" hasta ahora ... el diccionario nos aclara los lugares donde se usa cada verbo en preferencia.

Yo apuesto por milanesa (ESP) = milanesa (ENG)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milanesa
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milanesa
Entendiendo que el supuesto origen está en Milán, Italia. Lo que ya existe en inglés sería Milanese. No veo que exista "m?/M? ilanesa" ... de momento.
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/milanese


----------



## Neo1961

erucres said:


> En España se llama escalope sí, pero en el caso de que la carne sea pollo, yo de toda la vida lo he llamado pollo empanado. En un menú de restaurante se suele utilizar el término escalope cuando la carne es ternera.



Ah, claro. Si se trata de pollo ya no podemos hablar de escalope. Diríamos milanesa de pollo o pollo empanado, como lo dices tú, o como se le conoce en algunos países de Latinoamérica: pollo apanado. Lo que demuestra que en este sentido existe una delgada línea de diferencia entre milanesa y escalope.


----------



## chileno

Neo1961 said:


> Como ya lo manifestó Adolfo, 'milanesa empanizada' es una redundancia. Y efectivamente, escalopes y milanesas son prácticamente lo mismo:
> 
> milanesa:*
> 3.* f. Filete de carne empanado.
> 
> escalope:
> *1.* m. Loncha delgada de carne empanada y frita.
> 
> Real Academia Española ©



Lo que traté de decir, es que el término que se usa en las carnicerías de acá y como la gente lo pide, es que al corte de carne lo llaman milanesa. En la misma carnicería te preguntan si la quieres empanizada/apanada o no, si es que tu pides sin diferenciar. Cuando uno dice "Comí milanesa este fin de semana" no estás diciendo a fuerzas que comiste milanesa apanada.

Ves?


----------



## EddieZumac

erucres said:


> En España se llama escalope sí, pero en el caso de que la carne sea pollo, yo de toda la vida lo he llamado pollo empanado. En un menú de restaurante se suele utilizar el término escalope cuando la carne es ternera.
> 
> También hay una variante popular del filete ruso que se empana como un escalope.


Sí, en un restaurante italiano le llaman "Veal scalopini Marsala".


----------



## andador_de_mil_caminos

No se traduce. Es un plato ya bastante extendido. Cada lugar tiene su versión y lo llaman a su manera como ocurre con el Schnitzel de Austria.


----------



## k-in-sc

andador_de_mil_caminos said:


> No se traduce. Es un plato ya bastante extendido. Cada lugar tiene su versión y lo llaman a su manera como ocurre con el Schnitzel de Austria.


----------

